# Darlin & Rose=



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Two big beautiful bucklings!
Pics sometime tomorrow.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Ohhhhh you can't do that to us tisn't fair!!!! Congrats!!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Around 2pm she was laying around with her tail up. Awhile later a little amber.
Darlin must have covered both her & her dam early on, they were put in 7/22.
Rose not must have fed them very good inutero. :roll: #1 was ticked loud & hungry.
#2 making sucking noises shortly after born.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Congrats Nancy  What a beautiful , wonderful Christmas present :hug:
Hope momma and babies are doing well


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Pics!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Congrats!!!! And how is Sissy doing???


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

nancy d said:


> Two big beautiful bucklings!
> Pics sometime tomorrow.


Ummmm, it's tomorrow!  :grin: I don't mean to be pushy, but I'm as big a kid junkie as anyone else on here, and still waiting for mine to kid! :lol:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Just got home from Christmas in Seattle. 
It's been a long day.
Um, had to take 3 babies with to bottle feed. It's a long story but Sissy is no longer with us.
Will fill you in later & Im not sure what caused it.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Oh, I'm so sorry... I will wait for the details


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

:hug::hug::hug:Oh no !!!
I'm very sorry :hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

nancy d said:


> Just got home from Christmas in Seattle.
> It's been a long day.
> Um, had to take 3 babies with to bottle feed. It's a long story but Sissy is no longer with us.
> Will fill you in later & Im not sure what caused it.


Oh no. I'm so sorry


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

All your love & support is just incredible!!
In short, Sissy (Rose dam) only sign on Sun was sunken in flanks.
Easy deliveries 3pm.
She never did touch hay & turned nose up at grain. Monday she stopped eating & drinking. Started her on B comp.
All this time all normal; dark pink lids, no anemia fairly bright eyes but seemed to have difficulty passing aft birth. Sun I had checked, no more kids.
Also Mon she was laying around more than she should but still feeding kids.
Called vet. She gave calcium gluconate by IV, left me with extra oxytocin
Then we had to get her up to feed. Tues we could NOT get her up at all.
Found a really dried up hunk of placenta in straw.
She died during the night. To be honest I didn't expect her to make it. I have never had a goat go down so fast & hard.

Anyone wanting a good deal on 3 babies can pm. Bob is still not up will get pics sometime today.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry Nancy. I wonder if that one buck tore her uterus.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

nancy d said:


> Just got home from Christmas in Seattle.
> It's been a long day.
> Um, had to take 3 babies with to bottle feed. It's a long story but Sissy is no longer with us.
> Will fill you in later & Im not sure what caused it.


Oh Nancy, I'm so sorry! :sigh: :tear:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

:hug: So sorry!


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

I am soo sorry for you loss how devastating


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

So sorry


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Rose & her 2 doing great, bottle babies chowing like champs.
The saddest thing of all was going to barn that morning to find Sissy's trips curled up next to a cold mama.
Sorry no pics yet we been busy all morning but will get them as soon as I am able. 

Trips were a huge hit, there were half a dozen young people there. When it was time to feed they all came out & used phones for light. They couldn't believe how big baby goats can be at just 3 days old. They didn't know over 70% of the worlds population consumes goat meat.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ohhh I'm so sorry  I was really hopping ahe would pull threw for you. If you were closer I would take your kids.....wanna drive to Cali.......(trying to get a smile...did it work?)


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I would take babies, but no money left after Christmas!! I'm so sorry you lost your doe. I look forward to seeing those babies!!! Btw.. Your bottle baby Babs seems to be bred ... After her show of blood, the buck was really interested again. Fingers crossed!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

nancy d said:


> The saddest thing of all was going to barn that morning to find Sissy's trips curled up next to a cold mama.
> Sorry no pics yet we been busy all morning but will get them as soon as I am able.


Awww, that is so sad. :tears: I'm afraid I would have been bawling my eyes out. No problem on the pictures - you take care of what you need to take care of.  I'm glad Rose and her babies are doing good.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Where are you located? I might be interested in your bottle kids.


----------



## TrailsEnd (Nov 24, 2013)

If you are looking for homes, I may too, I'm near Portland Oregon


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

We are north of Seattle.
They are 75%, as bottle babies I'd like to see them go to a new home together. One doeling two buckywoos.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Hmm....I'm central Oregon. Know of anyone traveling this way?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I am so sorry about Sissy, that's heartbreaking  I wonder what caused her to go down so quickly. 
Thank goodness the babies are okay. I hope your able to get them into a new home soon.


----------



## TrailsEnd (Nov 24, 2013)

I could only do one...hopefully bcg can do all!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Oh no, that's terrible  I'm all maxed out right now, otherwise I would be open to getting a bottle baby.


----------

